

A common sales letter - robwilliams88
http://letsworkshop.com/a-common-sales-letter/

======
seregarev
Agreed. It's very frustrating when a company just spews fluff about how great
they are without taking into account your needs.

Do you have an example of a good sales email that you liked?

